# ISO black bean help



## TommyTwoTone (Oct 27, 2006)

I am continually trying to make black beans for my mexican dishes and keep running into gas issues  I soak my beans for 8-12 hours then cook them on medium high heat for 4.5 hours until soft. afterwards I pull the beans off and wash them very thuroughly and then add sazon goya to the beans and cook for another 45 minutes. sometimes after eating them I feel like I am going to explode and so do some of my guests, what could I be doing wronge or what can I do differently. Thanks in advance for any help. 

Tommy Two Tone


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 27, 2006)

The problem is that beans (legumes) contain indigestiable carbohydrates (especially short-chain sugars) that are not broken down and digested in the stomach because we do not have enzymes to do that - they are broken down by bacteria in the lower intestines and a byproduct is "gas" - kind of like the byproduct of yeast breaking down sugars is alcohol and CO2 gas.

You're on the right track with the soaking and long-slow cooking. One way to help reduce this is to add your picked over and rinsed beans to a large pot of water, bring to a boil for about 5 minutes, then let set covered for an hour or two ... then discard the water and start with fresh water to cook the beans. Apparently the hot-water soaking leaches out more than the cold water soak which just rehydates the dried beans. The down side is that this also leaches out a lot of the water soluable nutients and flavors.

About the only other alternative I know of is a bottle of Beano on the table ... which apperently provides an enzyme to allow digestion of the offending sugars in the stomach before they reach the lower intestinal tract.

Of course - if you have a dog make sure he is in the room so everyone can point and say, "I can't believe he did that!"

If you have grandchildren ... it's the perfect time for a game of "Pull Grandpa's Finger"


----------



## Seven S (Oct 27, 2006)

after many different urban myths about beans, i have read in cooks illustrated and in several other publications that the best way to reduce the compounds that cause flatulence is by using th quick soak method.  instead of soaking overnight, just put a pot of beans with cold water, bring to boil, simmer for one minute, turn off, cover and remove from heat source.  leave undisturbed for one hour.  then drain the beans, and proceed to cook with a fresh change of water with spices and stuff approximately from 1 to 2.5 hours depending on the type of bean


----------



## Caine (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 28, 2006)

Like Seven and Michael said, use the quick soak method, drain, and rinse the beans.  The best defense, in my opinion, is to eat beans more often.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 28, 2006)

The only REAL way is to either use Beano, or adjust your overall diet to include beans more. It is the fiber in them, as others have said, and your body becomes acclimated to them. That is why vegetarians do not have the same issues  usually.
Quick soak doesn't really do anything more than other ways. May help a little if you discard the liquid.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 28, 2006)

And here's a vegetarian who can vouch for that. I eat lots of beans, split peas, lentils, etc. and never have a problem. 

However, I use one of two things to "eliminate" the gas effect.
Asafoetida, a resin used in Indian food, is highly effective. It has a pungent odour, but a little pinch would probably not be noticed in  Mexican beans. 
Epazote is the other item - a herb used by the Mexicans . Add to the beans and you'll notice the difference. 

If you have to cook your beans for 5 hours, however, they're probably old. I rarely cook mine for more than 1 1/2 - 2 hrs. Pressure cooking reduces that even more.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 28, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> However, I use one of two things to "eliminate" the gas effect.
> Asafoetida, a resin used in Indian food, is highly effective. It has a pungent odour, but a little pinch would probably not be noticed in  Mexican beans.
> Epazote is the other item - a herb used by the Mexicans . Add to the beans and you'll notice the difference.


cliveb, I discovered espazote in one of the local markets.  I'm interested in it for flavor more than gas reduction.

 How much would you add to a pot with a pound of beans?
 When in the cooking process would you add it?


----------



## TommyTwoTone (Oct 28, 2006)

I generally use luke warm water and soak uncovered... they ussually soak for 8-12 hours, maybe I should soak them less. also does a slower cook help with the gas issue? I am also interested in the pressure cooker idea. does this eliminate if not reduce the effects?and lastly when do I add espazote to my beans and does this have any potential side effects, also how much should I add. thanks.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 29, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> cliveb, I discovered espazote in one of the local markets. I'm interested in it for flavor more than gas reduction.
> 
> How much would you add to a pot with a pound of beans?
> When in the cooking process would you add it?


 
I always cook my beans/peas/lentils in hot water; no salt, just a bay leaf of a stick of cinnamon , but no salt. 
When the beans are just cooked, I drain them. Then I proceed to make the (bean) dish I have chosen. So fry up a little onion, some bell peppers, garlic etc, depending on what recipe you're making.... and once they've started cooking, add the epazote. 
I'm sorry that awfully imprecise, but that's what I do. a tbsp of leaves, perhaps. You're making beans, remember, not epazote with bean flavouring!


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 29, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I always cook my beans/peas/lentils in hot water; no salt, just a bay leaf of a stick of cinnamon , but no salt.
> When the beans are just cooked, I drain them. Then I proceed to make the (bean) dish I have chosen. So fry up a little onion, some bell peppers, garlic etc, depending on what recipe you're making.... and once they've started cooking, add the epazote.
> I'm sorry that awfully imprecise, but that's what I do. a tbsp of leaves, perhaps. *You're making beans, remember, not epazote with bean flavouring!*


Thianks for the advise cliveb, I often make garlic with various flavorings.


----------



## TommyTwoTone (Oct 30, 2006)

does epazote have any negative side effects, or can it cause any issues with peoples stomachs... thanks.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 31, 2006)

Like Michael said, the saccharides that cause gas are partially dissolved in the soaking water so never cook with the soaking water if gas is an issue.

I quick soak and change the water twice, rinsing the beans, before cooking.

A pressure cooker won't help you with the gas problem (as far as I know) but it's a great way to cook beans faster.

I have used dried epazote (from Penzey's) as fresh is hard to find around here and have not found it to work that well.  Possibly fresh works better.

Beano works pretty well, too.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 31, 2006)

I think this is worth mentioning.  It is not essential to pre-soak beans at all.  Half the time, I just put a cup of dried pintos, that have been cleaned and rinsed, in a small pot with 3 cups of water and a teaspoon of salt.  Simmer a couple hours until tender.  In the last 30 minutes I might add one or two cloves of minced garlic and a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil.  For me this is a simple, healthful, and delicious staple item.

If gas is a concern, all the things discussed earlier are helpful but, a pot of beans does not have to be a major project.


----------



## Claire (Nov 5, 2006)

I once "worked" for exercise instructors.  A new woman was getting ready to be qualified.  She'd just lost a lot of weight, and she came to me for advice.  Her problem was that she was ..... well, you know ..... had a lot  of gas and no way could she get on stage with this problem (she'd never had it before because she'd never eaten healthy food before).  As some have already said, I recommended she hit a health food store and get Beano or some other enzyme-based pill.  She did and lived happily ever after.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm fortunate in that beans and legumes don't seem to cause me problems but I remember old cookbooks saying to add baking soda while they are cooking to (allegedly) eliminate the problem.

Fraidy


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 5, 2006)

There are lots of sites that say yes and some that say no to FraidKnot's idea. BUT in searching for that here is a pretty nice site that "supposedly" tells all about a lot of "myths" and "truths". I have seen it before but could never find it again.
Scroll down for "beans". It just talks about using soda as a softener but not whether it prevents flatulence.
http://www.pgacon.com/KitchenMyths.htm


----------



## JGDean (Nov 5, 2006)

*Epazote*



			
				cliveb said:
			
		

> And here's a vegetarian who can vouch for that. I eat lots of beans, split peas, lentils, etc. and never have a problem.
> 
> However, I use one of two things to "eliminate" the gas effect.
> Asafoetida, a resin used in Indian food, is highly effective. It has a pungent odour, but a little pinch would probably not be noticed in Mexican beans.
> ...


 
I also rinse the beans after soaking and add a pinch of Epazote during the last 5 minutesof cooking. My grand mother used to add a pinch of baking soda at the begining of cooking. I'm not sure if that was to tone down the after effects or to help soften the beans.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2006)

JGDean said:
			
		

> ...My grand mother used to add a pinch of baking soda at the begining of cooking. I'm not sure if that was to tone down the after effects or to help soften the beans.


 
Acidic ingredients added to uncooked beans will prevent the beans from softening. Your grandmother's addition of the baking soda ensured properly cooked beans. The baking soda does not help with the gas crisis.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 5, 2006)

JGDean said:
			
		

> I also rinse the beans after soaking and add a pinch of Epazote during the last 5 minutesof cooking. My grand mother used to add a pinch of baking soda at the begining of cooking. I'm not sure if that was to tone down the after effects or to help soften the beans.


 
I understand that the baking soda helps retain the original colour of the beans.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 5, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Acidic ingredients added to uncooked beans will prevent the beans from softening. Your grandmother's addition of the baking soda ensured properly cooked beans. The baking soda does not help with the gas crisis.


 
From the site I posted above. I guess there are lots of opinions still.

There are three "facts" you'll often hear about cooking dried beans, such as kidney and great northern beans. It turns out they are all myths.

You must soak beans before cooking. You _can_ soak beans of course but the only advantage it provides is to shorten the cooking time. There's no reason not to start cooking dry beans directly as long as you have the time to simmer them long enough.
You must not add salt to beans during cooking or they will not soften. Tests show that the only difference between beans cooked side by side with and without salt is that one is salty and the other is not. Some people feel that salting during cooking gives better flavor because some of the salt ends up inside the beans.
You must not add acid, such as tomatoes, to beans during cooking or they will not soften. Acid does in fact have an effect on beans, tending to keep the skins intact, while alkaline substances (baking soda) help the skins to break down. In both cases however the beans cook perfectly well. You can use this to your advantage, adding tomatoes during or after cooking depending on whether you want whole beans or mushy beans.
However, soaking can help reduce the "gas attack" effect that some people experience after eating beans. Bring dry beans and water to a boil, remove from heat, and let sit for an hour. Drain, add fresh water, and continue cooking. This removes some of the chemicals in the beans that cause the gas.
Source: _How to Cook Everything_ by Mark Bittman, Macmillan, 1998.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> ...Acid does in fact have an effect on beans, tending to keep the skins intact, while alkaline substances (baking soda) help the skins to break down...


 
Supports what I said.  It prevents their softening...


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 5, 2006)

Reading on to the next line, however, we find what is below. So we can both be correct which is always nice.

_In both cases however the beans cook perfectly well._


----------



## TommyTwoTone (Nov 11, 2006)

I ussually soak for 8-10 hours, can this be causing a problem with gas. The gas that is experienced is not normal, it is almost painfull, at least that is what my mother tells me.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tommy, I do believe you have a sensitive stomach like mine.   The only way to avoid getting flatulence is to eat beans less frequently or not at all.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 12, 2006)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Tommy, I do believe you have a sensitive stomach like mine. The only way to avoid getting flatulence is to eat beans less frequently or not at all.


 
This is not completely true.  Products such as Beano and Bean-Zyme contain an enzyme which break down the complex sugars in certain foods such as beans, cabbage, onions and other "gassy foods" into less complex sugars and components which the human digestive system can digest.  These products greatly reduce or eliminate the butt trumpet effect of these foods.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 12, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is not completely true.  Products such as Beano and Bean-Zyme contain an enzyme which break down the complex sugars in certain foods such as beans, cabbage, onions and other "gassy foods" into less complex sugars and components which the human digestive system can digest.  These products greatly reduce or eliminate the butt trumpet effect of these foods.



This is the first time that I heard of Beano.  After looking it up in a few sources, it appears that it is not a harmful substance after all.  Perhaps I should give it a try.  The problem is that it's not easily available where I live.  I will probably have to ask a friend to either send or bring it to me.  Thanks to all of you who brought this product to my attention.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 23, 2007)

boufao6- maybe it's time to ask our local pharmacies to start importing Beano.  Fava, blackeyed peas,chickpeas, lentils ,fasolada and gigantes have such a major role in our greek diet that it seems a shame to me that we can't find some relief from the nasty side effects  more easily, When I go to the states. I usually bring Beano back with me.but if it were available here, maybe more people would return to eating with the mediterranean diet.


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 15, 2007)

One thing for sure is don't use old beans!  I used some I found in my basement store room that were probably there for over 2 years.  Ow, I thought we were going to die!


----------



## sage™ (Dec 20, 2007)

they sell beano in my grocery store and I think its sold in a lot of drug stores.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 20, 2007)

I have read where adding Vinegar to the soak will help eliminate the problems caused by the oligosaccharides(that's the gas causing complex sugar).  The beans should still soften during the cooking process, just be sure to rinse well after soaking. I haven't tried it, I don't have huge problems with beans.


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

FraidKnot said:


> I'm fortunate in that beans and legumes don't seem to cause me problems but I remember old cookbooks saying to add baking soda while they are cooking to (allegedly) eliminate the problem.
> 
> Fraidy


 
The baking soda does work. But the problem is that it also destroys the nutrients in beans. Eventually your system does get used to eating beans and other roughage. Try to eat them often enough and it will happen for you also. I used to make baked beans every Saturday for the family. Because of all the roughage I fed the family, gas was never a problem with the beans.

Good luck.


----------

